# BBC for new GTO?



## V8EST (Oct 15, 2005)

*BBC for new 04-06 GTO?*

Have somebody installed some BBC from 04-06 GTO?
Just thinking, LSx is good engine for different mods, but I thinking here some solution to get 900-1000hp and with no nitrous, no turbos. With pump gas.

I know, maby it looks not best way (for this kind of power) but just thinking (yet).


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

V8EST said:


> Have somebody installed some BBC from 04-06 GTO?
> Just thinking, LSx is good engine for different mods, but I thinking here some solution to get 900-1000hp and with no nitrous, no turbos. With pump gas.
> 
> I know, maby it looks not best way (for this kind of power) but just thinking :seeya: (yet).



How are you going to get 900-1000 HP without nitrous or forced induction (even if it is a big block Chevy)? Build a pro-stock motor?

With that power level everything from the trans back will have to be changed. I would definitely stick with the LSX engine, a big block is a disaster in that car from a car value standpoint to whatever.

Jody


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

sorry, but that was the silliest thing i have heard on here. what language was that written in?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

IMHO, the BBC is NFG on the GTO and VY/VZ.

IIRC, the BBC was just an RCH away from DFL on the LS1 and LS2, ROFLMAO.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i'm about to wet my pants. :rofl:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

i just did...arty:


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

The aluminium LS2 block isnt rated for that much power.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> The aluminium LS2 block isnt rated for that much power.


The factory LS2 can (and has) handled 900-1000 HP without issues with the proper parts and assembly.

Jody


----------

